# foaming ?!



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

ok, i know shes annointing herself when she smears foam allover herself, shes doin it right now because i gave her a small peice of bananna, but should i stop giving her bananna ? it was the first time i gave it to her. she was a little on the grumpy side when i woke her up so i was just tryin to bribe her ....


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

If it's a small amount, with mostly licking/foaming, it should be fine. Just make sure she doesn't eat too much, or she will likely get green poop.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i dont think she even liked it, she only had a couple nibbles and foamed a bit. it was really weird to see for the first time, all contorted and foamy lol


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

Annointing does not mean she didn't like it. Hedgies will typically annoint anytime something new is introduced to them. Sometimes a different smell can set them off, so it doesn't have to be something they are eating. :lol:


----------



## Melissa (Sep 19, 2008)

I cant really see it as being something they DONT like. One of my boys, every time he get a bath or I change out his liners or let him cuddle with a used/dirty shirt he will annoint over it several times. He will do anything to find some way to get to that particular scent. If they didnt like it, I cant see them GOING FOR the scent. Rather I would see them go the other way.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

yea, that makes sence


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

And sometimes they just anoint with the same thing over and over again no matter how often you try to give it to them.

Riley would anoint with sweet potato every time you gave it to him. In the end I always tried to give him sweet potato only when he needed a bath as he would always spread a large amount on himself: on he head quills, on the middle of his back, his sides, he pretty much was painted in the stuff. I tried a few times to give it to him multiple days in a row and it really didn't help. He would eat whatever wasn't spread on himself, but he was certain he should smell and look like a sweet potato.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> , but he was certain he should smell and look like a sweet potato.


ROFLOL!! :lol:


----------



## sebian (Aug 29, 2008)

hahahahahahaha 

Are there any pictures of said sweet potato hedgie?? That sounds awfully adorable!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Nope. I never really gave it a thought to take a picture, I was too busy trying to wipe some off of him. But he could cake that stuff on his quills. And never ever ever allow sweet potato to dry. It would become very hard and even when soaked it didn't want to come off.


----------

